# Problema Simulacion en MicroWin



## tesla (Jun 18, 2010)

Hola, necesito su ayuda, estuve programando una simple aplicacion de luz intermitente en S7-200 del microWIN Step7, use un TON (T38 de 100 de resolucion) y un TOF (T39 de 100 de resolucion) y me sale esta advertencia, no se si mi logica de programa este bien pero yo creo que si en tal caso no me compilaria en el step7, espero su ayuda muchas gracias, aqui les adjunto el error que sale en el s7-200 y el programa en el microwin. el tipo de cpu que use en el simulador es CPU 214


----------



## miltaus (Jun 23, 2010)

emm, no se muy bien si sirva, pero intenta poner en otro segmento a tu TON y compilalo, podria ser eso


----------



## EINNER C (Jun 24, 2010)

hola tesla

acabo de realizar tu ejemplo y el problema es q en el cpu 214 no exixte temporizador tof, lo q creo es q en microwin compilas sin haber seleccionado el 214 quizas tengas una igual o superior al 221, pero el el simulador si escojes el 214 por eso te genera ese error, mira cual cpu escogiste en microwin y escoge la misma en el simulador, ya lo he probado y no me genera ese error, aunque no hace lo q quisieras, el tintileo

saludos


----------

